# GMR Trip(s) 4/17/05



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, what a day! Planned on getting out around 6am, but my lazy rear was too tired from being :S w/ Flathunter on Sat night, so left around 10AM.

Got to this spot, a new area I found. 










Water was just too shallow, or so I thought. About 30 minutes into it, my clicker went nuts. Rod started bouncing. I was about to pee my pants. Grabbed the rod , set the hook & nothing. Man.... I frgot that I was using circle hooks. So.... put on some more frozen Skipjack. Not much anction other than a tiny, tiny hit every few minutes. So i decided to put on some doughball for carps. Did that and holly cow, it was on. I caught 3 small chaneels, aprox 1-3 pounds each, all within 15 minutes. Then the big one hit. Nearly knocked the rod from the holder, and man, these are real heavy holders. I fought this sucker for 15-20 minutes, giving it everything I had. My arms were tired, I was sweating, just praying the circle hook was in good. Finally got the big dude in. Wow what a cat, ended up weighing........ *Na, just kidding, got the usual * :S (Jack you & Rhonda can leave now  I know you stayed waiting for this post!)

Had a few turtles hit today, It is freaking amazaing what they can do to a bait. Looked like they took my skip & turned it inside out. Fished one new spot & one spot that I've always wanted to fish. Marked these both as "Done-Never will do again"


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Managed to loose 5 or 6 rigs. Man, sometimes I hate fishing the GMR.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

sounds like you had a great trip..I will post my results latter arond 10pm, be watching.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack, How much would you charge me room & baord from April 15th through October of every year?  

Your lucky man...... spots w/in 5 minutes. Good luck tonight, sort of. Hate to see you get a big one, then again hate to see you get skunked, hopefully Rhonda will get them all!


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

glad to see you lived up (or down) to our expectations! :S you'll have to slide up to loramie and billy gee-whiz and i will put you on some cats! :B


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dip, I'm there, just let me know knoe when. I'll show you "LAKERS" how it's done!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

can't wait to get out with ya again mellon!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Korey,

I'll be out (hopefully) every day this week. Give me a call & hopefully we'll get on some channells.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishing sucks!!!!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

When it doesnt go right, I agree buddy. Just think though, we've had some good times in the last couple years. It's been worth it to me, man. Maybe a good day of nothing but Carping would cheer ya up. Whatever I can do just say it! We'll get into them, man I promise. If I win the lottery Jack, we'll be heading down to NC! We'll get the big ones!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope my attitude changes by mid may..But I have been off work the last 3 days and have fished 5 different locations, put in appx 22 hrs, and caught 5 fish, nothing over 6-lbs...I think catching that 50-lb flat a few years ago, ruined me.
I have enjoyed our time on the water to Bryan, but I blame myself when you have to drive all the way home after taking yet another skunking.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

No way man, dont do that. I would rather drive the 1 20 min (made it quick last night) than to drive 30 min. Hell, we both should have changed spots Sat, neither of us had a good feelign about that one spot. I know I for one was just too tired to change.


----------

